# Neanderthal Pro Shop Owners



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

I've gotta ask... what in heck is a "quiver critter"?


----------



## buttnbuck (Aug 6, 2013)

GWN_Nuge said:


> I've gotta ask... what in heck is a "quiver critter"?


I 2nd that.....lol


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

name names save some one else the grief only if facts are totally correct then definitely list name and location


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Never be afraid to name and shame if facts are as stated.


----------



## SpiritArcher (Aug 18, 2011)

A quiver critter is a mascot / good luck charm that target archers often clip or attach to their quivers. Mine is Tigger from Winnie the Pooh because my bow is orange and black and I have an archery themed tiger tattoo on my bow arm. Yes, the facts are true. The name of the shop is Sherwood Park Archery Lanes.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Ahh i understand now and know exactly what you're talking about... can't mess with your mojo. I'll bet if you asked half the guys that were bugging you they all have some form of "old faithful" that they always take to the woods with them and without it their confidence just isn't the same.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey Nuge........is yours Tinker?


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey Nuge......is your's Tinker?


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Frickin double post.......


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

How to "fix" a double post? Make it a triple post... 

To the op... Sucks what happened to you big time. I had some similar, tho not as severe experiences with a pro shop myself, and ever since, unless they have in stock what I'm looking for, I take care of the order myself. 

You order from a reputable online store (like LA), you'll have your items in 2 weeks max, or you'll know if there's delays in 24 hours. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 4


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

JDoupe said:


> Hey Nuge......is your's Tinker?


Yep! It just ain't the same without him Pretty hard to stuff him in the quiver though lol


----------

